# Insufficient XMS memory to load smartdrive



## Ramwar (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi 

Got this message wehn trying to boot from a CD ROM in my 
windows 2000 server machine. 
It has 1 gig of Ram installed.

Any input is highly appreciated

thx


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What kind of CD are you booting from? Sounds like an old DOS disk where XMS memory was specified in the autoexec.bat file.


----------

